# Working USB Wifi Adapter



## sig (Apr 28, 2021)

Just wanted to let anyone know that is needing a USB WIFI Adapter that works well with FreeBSD. I just recently bought a Netgear A600 (A6100) usb wifi adapter. Just posting if anyone is looking for a cheap adapter.






						Amazon.com: NETGEAR AC600 Dual Band WiFi USB Mini Adapter (A6100): Computers & Accessories
					

Buy NETGEAR AC600 Dual Band WiFi USB Mini Adapter (A6100): USB Network Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## aponomarenko (May 5, 2021)

Yep, it's based on Realtek RTL8811AU supported by rtwn driver. We have two probes of this device in the database.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2021)

This is one of those old, cheap, EDIMAX dongles:

```
rtwn0 on uhub1
rtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 4> on usbus1
rtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8188CUS, RF 6052 1T1R
```
It's not the fastest in the world but it'll do in a pinch. I use it on one of my Raspberry Pies.


----------



## mickey (May 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> This is one of those old, cheap, EDIMAX dongles:


Which has a newer revision based on RTL8188EUS instead that is currently not recognized by the if_rtwn_usb(4) driver, so better double check before buying one. Same goes for Asus USB N10Nano btw which a friend recently purchased off amazon, just to find out it's not being detected. Turns out it's revision B1 of the product which also uses RTL8188EUS instead of RTL8188CUS and has a different USB product ID than the original product.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2021)

Yeah, I know mine's quite old, I've had it for a couple of years. No markings on it except "802.11n".


----------



## johnslobbe (Oct 30, 2021)

mickey said:


> Which has a newer revision based on RTL8188EUS instead that is currently not recognized by the if_rtwn_usb(4) driver, so better double check before buying one. Same goes for Asus USB N10Nano btw which a friend recently purchased off amazon, just to find out it's not being detected. Turns out it's revision B1 of the product which also uses RTL8188EUS instead of RTL8188CUS and has a different USB product ID than the original product.


Hi Mickey, I just applied the patch (i think) you submitted through bugzilla (Bug 254280) and I can confirm that my ASUS USB N10 Nano (B1 version) is working. 

Many thanks!


----------

